# Nick Asay Named Athletic Trainer for Utah Flash



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

PROVO, Utah, Nov. 9, 2007 - University of Utah graduate and Salt Lake Valley native Nick Asay has been named head athletic trainer for the Utah Flash of the NBA Development League, Flash general manager David Fredman announced today.Asay comes to the Flash after serving as head athletic trainer for the Vermont Lake Monsters, a minor league affiliate of Major League Baseball's Washington Nationals, for the last two seasons. He served as athletic trainer for the University of Utah baseball team from 2004-06.
Holding both Master's and Bachelor's Degrees from the University of Utah, Asay also holds certifications with NATABOC and Basic Life Support for Health Care Providers.
Asay is charged with handling day-to-day health care issues for the Flash, as well as monitoring equipment and team travel duties.


----------

